# Fall 2020 Oakland County trout Stocking



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Was bored so I checked the MDNR Fish Stocking Database .
These plantings are recorded for last week
Looked back in the database every year from 2010 till 2020 for fall trout plants in Oakland County.
Trusting that their entries are accurate ,it's the only time it has happened in streams in the last ten years.
***Needed to go back one more year.2009 was the last time for a fall stream trout plant in the OC
Oakland Clinton River SQUIRREL ROAD (03N 10E 25) SQUIRREL ROAD Rainbow trout 09/16/09 200,813 State Plant 2.44


----------



## mrblond (Sep 17, 2016)

They didn’t stock this spring bc of COVID. The only plant was steel in Huron and Clinton. I asked the dnr about it (about browns in paint) and they told me the hope was to stock this fall. Glad to see they were able to do so


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

The state plants browns in Auburn Hills / Rochester Hills on the Clinton. Auburn Hills stocks rainbows for the fishing derby. No Auburn Hills derby this year


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Too bad kearsley creek is closed; I was all excited by the post and planned to give it a go sat/sun since I will be staying in Flint only 20-25ish mi from the areas they stock...oh well. Let em grow!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

This makes me wonder if the DNR will stock the Paint again this coming spring. Those stocked this month should grow up over the winter and make for some decent fishing next spring.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

tincanary said:


> This makes me wonder if the DNR will stock the Paint again this coming spring. Those stocked this month should grow up over the winter and make for some decent fishing next spring.


I have to believe that normal planting schedules will resume next year.
I'm not certain but, it seems reasonable that survival rates for these fall plants will be greater, since their average size is 2 and in some cases 3 inches larger than those stocked in spring.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I see they stocked the Clinton but no specifics on location. Which parts are typically stocked? Auburn Hills and Rochester?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Adams Road and Crooks Rd where the Clinton crosses. These are browns, and they can be found from where I-75 crosses the river all the way down to the dam at Yates.
Most of the browns (and rainbows) I have cleaned out of the Clinton had crayfish in their bellies.


----------

